# emulators/pipelight



## ikbendeman (Aug 30, 2014)

Has anyone gotten emulators/pipelight to work? I know it can get silverlight to work so I could watch Netflix in FreeBSD but when I run `pipelight-plugin`

```
nicholas@fbsd:/usr/local % pipelight-plugin --enable silverlight5.1
ERROR: Your system is missing a copy of /usr/local/lib/pipelight/libpipelight.so at /usr/local/lib/pipelight/libpipelight-silverlight5.1.so
```
. Same with every other plugin pipelight is supposed to support. Anybody gotten this to work? Specifically on amd64.


----------



## Kiiski (Aug 31, 2014)

I tried it, but could not get it to work. I could get plugins installed and to show up at browser, but they crashed everytime. I think it was wine issue, but did not inspect it any further, just uninstalled it.

But to get those plugins installed, they first needed to be unlocked if I remember correctly.


----------



## roddierod (Aug 31, 2014)

I too got it installed with no problem.  But once I enabled flash it made browsing worse so I uninstalled.  I used the package version.


----------



## sam0016 (Aug 31, 2014)

To get past that error running the below command worked for me, I'm still trying to get it working properly with Netflix though.
`sudo pipelight-plugin --create-mozilla-plugins`


----------



## sidetone (Mar 9, 2015)

Are you supposed to download the library file *.so from the plugin's website then put it in the right folder? Then run;


sam0016 said:


> `sudo pipelight-plugin --create-mozilla-plugins`


I believe Netflix needs Firefox compiled with html5 ability.


----------

